# Penguin in Arizona.



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

A vacationing penguin is driving his car through Arizona when he notices his oil pressure light comes on, he gets out to look and sees oil dripping from the engine. He drives to the nearest town and stops at the first garage he could find.

After dropping the car off the penguin goes for a walk around town. He sees an ice cream shop, and being a penguin in Arizona decides that something cold would really hit the spot. He gets a big dish of ice cream and sits down to eat. Having no hands he makes a real mess trying to eat with his flippers. After finishing his ice cream, he goes back to the garage and asks the mechanic if he's found the problem. The mechanic looks up and says "it looks like you blew a seal."

"No no," the penguin replies, "it's just ice cream."


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Very funny :lol:


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe "blowing a seal" is what penguins have to do as foreplay according to this article?


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

